# Windows 7 Wallpaper



## General Rhino (25. September 2010)

Hallo =)

Ich hab folgende frage:

Ich hab mal die Desktophintergründe von Windows 7 angeschaut und zwar die bilder unter der Kategorie "Deutschland" (hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ), wisst ihr wo die bilder aufgenommen wurden ? weil die landschaften sind wunderschön und falls sie in meiner umgebung sind möchte ich gern mal hinfahren. (Diverse Suchfunktionen haben mir nicht weitergeholfen und da ich bei Buffed angemeldet bin und die Community sehr nett und hilfsbereit ist denke ich ihr könnt mir da helfen ;-) ).

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forumbereich gelandet wenn nicht tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreibt mir doch bitte eine pn.

danke im vorraus =)


----------



## Desdinova (25. September 2010)

Hier mal meine Vermutungen:


Das Bild mit der Steinbrücke im Vordergrund und dem Tafelberg im Hintergrund, könnte rund um den Lilienstein aufgenommen worden sein. Ansonsten kommen hier die typischen Regionen mit Kalksandsteingebirgen in Frage (fränkische; - sächsische Schweiz).
Bei den zwei Boten an dem Steg handelt es sich wohl um einen See am Alpenrand. Ich würde hier sogar auf Bayern tippen, da mir die Berge irgendwie bekannt vorkommen. Wenn du sowas live sehen willst, einfach mal zum Walchensee, Staffelsee, Kochelsee oder Forggensee (Neuschwanstein) fahren. Hier erwartet einen das typische Voralpenpanorama.
Die Flussschleife könnte sehr gut die Mosel sein. Sie ist zumindest bekannt dafür, sich spektakulär durch die Landschaft zu meandern.
Die Weinberge könnten auch an der Mosel liegen (Rheinland-Pfalz, Trier).
Der verschneite englische Landschaftsgarten könnte überall in Deutschland sein (evtl. kennt ihn ja einer im Forum). Hier ist eine Liste, vielleicht findest du ja einen schönen in deiner Nähe (Wiki-Link).
Bei dem Stadel im Sonnenaufgang traue ich mich nicht, das einer Region zuzuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Rhino (26. September 2010)

Super Danke =)


----------



## Raema (26. September 2010)

Die orte stehen bei den Bildern im Tooltip:

Das nebelige feld:
"Dunst über dem Moor bei Großweil"

Die steinerne Brücke:
"Besteibrücke im Elbsandsteingebirge"

Schneebild:
"Brücke im Johannapark - Leipzig"

See:
"Bootssteg am Hopfensee im Ostallgäu"

Weinberg:
"Weinberg nahe dem Kaiserstuhl"

Flusslauf:
"Saartal bei Mettalach"

Gruß

Raema


----------

